# lights??



## Chewbongo (Feb 3, 2010)

ok, im ordering some seeds today. i figure the wait for them will give me time to set my rooms up better. rite now my lighting is horrible.

ok i have two rooms im gonna use, dont know how to do square feet so ill just tell yall, the first room, veg, is 5 ft tall, 3 ft long and 2 ft wide.
the other room, flower, is 8 ft tall, 6 ft long, and 2 ft wide. i plan on doing thre plants at a time.
my question is will a 400 wat mh be enough for each separate room??


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 3, 2010)

Chew  If your gonna only grow out 3 plants at a time you may want to stagger them so you can have a constant harvest every few weeks...  Just an idea...

As far as using a mh to flower, Ive never tried so i cant really share any info...  Sry bro


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 3, 2010)

ok thank for the staggering idea. is the 400 watt mh enough for veg??
and what would u reccomend for flowering?


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 3, 2010)

hi m8
not sure if my comments will count as ive only been growing for a week,at the minute im doing 4 plants in hydro,& im currently using 600w HPS light for veggie stage,ive just got the light about 4 foot away from the top of the plants just until the plants take off,then ill be lowering the light.

ive had help on this forumn so hopefully the above can help

sorry forgot to mention,im using a buddha tent 1.2 x 1.2 x 2m


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 3, 2010)

HPS   6' x 2' = 12 square feet   you need 5000 lumens per square foot to flower so you need 60000 lumens...  a 400watt hps i believe puts out enough lumens...  but id go with a 600 bc your space is so long and theres never to much light...


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 3, 2010)

baby monkey, every comment counts, thank u for ure advice, and 4 feet sounds awfully high from ure plants, i could be wrong,but im pretty sure.

and thank u jaam, square footage seems pretty easy to figure, lol
well ill be goin for lights on friday, so ill get the 600 watt hps, for flower and a 400 watt mh for veg. 
thank yall so much for the help


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 3, 2010)

No worries...


----------

